

ARM claims Mali will match Playstation 3 and Xbox 360 within 18 months - ColinWright
http://m.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2083155/arm-claims-mali-match-playstation-xbox-360-months/page/2

======
johngalt
ARM claims that soon they can catch up to where ATI was eight years ago...
ummm congratulations?

